# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Ndërrimorët 4

## Agim Metbala

*Përvoja ime jetësore, mosha ime... nuk lejojnë të biej pre i provokimeve të paarsyeshme të ndonjërit nga moderatorët e formumit shqipëtar (me qëllim, apo qfarëdo qëllimi tjetër, m'i kanë fshirë dy tema me ndërrimorët, me nga qinda faqe, një pune e mundimshme e imja dhe e të gjithë anëtarëve të tjerë...), e në anën tjetër, ndërgjegjja nuk më lejon të mbetem indiferent ndaj sjelljeve të tilla të cilit do qoftë moderator, e as të "kapërcejë" aq lehtë ndaj këtij akti të ulët, i cili na ka fyer të gjithë anëtarët e devotshëm të kësaj teme tërheqëse, argëtuese e didaktike...
Gjatë karrierës sime jo të shkurtër, në të gjitha fushat e shkrimeve, jo se s'kam patur kundërshtarë e besa edhe armiq të kohës së ish sistemit, por unë me kambëngulje, me ecje vertikale e me vullnet stoik..., kam ecur rrugës sime me plot peripecitë dhe sinqerisht Ju them, vazhdimisht kam dalur fitimtar e ata të tjerë, ata të tjerë... nuk ishtin të paktë, vazhdimsiht i kam lënur pas vetes apo thjesht, të mundur.
Unë, sërish do eci rrugës sime, në avansimin e kësaj gjëze, duke u shoqëruar me qinda bashkëpunëtorë e lexues, do të bëjë punën time me shumë ndërgjegje, e ata të tjerë, ata të tjerë... sërish do t'i lë mbrapa meje, sërish koha do t'i mund e një herë, bile një herë në jetë... do të skuqen nga veprimet e pakuptimta dhe të dëmshme...
Të dashur anëtarë të "Sofrës" sonë të shtruar me ndërrimorët, unë sërish po e hapi temën, shpresoj se moderatori do të vetëdijësohet e do na lë të qetë që ne bashkarisht t'i avansojmë ndërrimorët dhe gjëzëtarinë në përgjithësi...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*LAVDATA KE DE...
Por m os u lavdo shumë;
AVDETA D. LEKA,
Për mbarvajtjen e zgjedhjeve -
Ka edhe kritika sa një lumë!

Zgjidhja?............................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*LAND SIKA,
Tha ndër të tjerë:
- Çështë kjo aferë?

Zgjidhja?...............*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*EDMIR F. MATIU,
FITIM U. DERMA,
DEMIR M. FATIU,
MARTI D. FEMIU...
Aspak s'jam duke u tall -
Është politikan shqiptar!

Zgjidhja?........................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*SABINA ROMANA,
Simpatike me të madhe -
Kjo folëse shqiptare!

Zgjidhja?.......................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Sërish "lidhje e shkurtër" me kushlus - tema ndërrimorët 4 bartet në një temë tjetër kahmot të mbydhur...
Mirëmëngjes të gjithë anëtarëve të kësaj teme, marshojmë përpara...*

*SELAMI E. SURAJ,
Jeton me afsh e me zell -
Në një qytet në Izrael!

Zgjidhja?........................*

----------


## Ksanthi

Nuk kuptoj arsyen perse te mbyllet nje teme e tille mbi te gjitha edukative  - kulturuese  dhe ne fund argetuese .Sic duket duan ta kthejne forumin shqiptar ne forum te feve te ndryshme dhe idiotllekut me bisht.Nuk me pelqen aspak fakti qe shuajne postime dhe tema pa dhene argumenta.
Z.Agim ju falenderoj per temat e bukura dhe mos u merzitni qe disa persona pa bagazh kulturor nuk dine ti vleresojne .Fatkeqesisht  kjo bote  keshtu eshte ndertuar.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Qfare po ndodh ketu!!!

Ku mbeten pergjigjet mia?
E para ishte...........VALDETE DAKU

E dyta...........SKANDALI


E fundit...............JERUSALEMI. 


Ecim Para.♥♥♥*

----------


## erla07

> *EDMIR F. MATIU,
> FITIM U. DERMA,
> DEMIR M. FATIU,
> MARTI D. FEMIU...
> Aspak s'jam duke u tall -
> Është politikan shqiptar!
> 
> Zgjidhja?........................*


FATMIR MEDIU

----------


## Agim Metbala

> *Qfare po ndodh ketu!!!
> 
> Ku mbeten pergjigjet mia?
> E para ishte...........VALDETE DAKU
> 
> E dyta...........SKANDALI
> 
> 
> E fundit...............JERUSALEMI. 
> ...



*Sueda e nderuar, shiko përgjigjet e juaja, mund t'i merrni nga ajo temë tjetër  të cilën moderatorri e ka mbydhur...
*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Nuk kuptoj arsyen perse te mbyllet nje teme e tille mbi te gjitha edukative  - kulturuese  dhe ne fund argetuese .Sic duket duan ta kthejne forumin shqiptar ne forum te feve te ndryshme dhe idiotllekut me bisht.Nuk me pelqen aspak fakti qe shuajne postime dhe tema pa dhene argumenta.
> Z.Agim ju falenderoj per temat e bukura dhe mos u merzitni qe disa persona pa bagazh kulturor nuk dine ti vleresojne .Fatkeqesisht  kjo bote  keshtu eshte ndertuar.


*
Falemnderit për përkrahja z. Ksanthi,
Jo, nuk mërzitem se dy herë m'i kanë fshirë temat, mërzitem se aty kanë qenë materialet e mija faqeve të mia dhe shumë anëtarëve të tjerë, këtu qëndron arsyeja...
Pamvarësisht këtij skandali, ne do ecim përpara bashkarisht e do sajojmë e shkruajmë edhe mija e mija faqe të tjera...
Unë edhe në vazhdim, do i përmbahem principeve dhe vyrtyteve të mia që i posedoj, duke respektuar maksimalisht secilin anëtar e secilin moderator...*

----------


## projekti21_dk

Në shtëpi Mrika ka një FRAT
Plot me libra mbushur deng
Ajo lexon dhe kur bie në shtrat
Ndaj sia bën askujt një rreng.

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Në shtëpi Mrika ka një FRAT
> Plot me libra mbushur deng
> Ajo lexon dhe kur bie në shtrat
> Ndaj sia bën askujt një rreng.


*RAFT*...........................

----------


## Agim Metbala

*GANI HASHIMI,
HASHIM A. GINI
Thonë se angazhohet me mall -
Në komitetin e biznesit kosovar!

Zgjidhja?.....................................*

----------


## K.i EPERM

LAND SIKA,
Tha ndër të tjerë:
- Çështë kjo aferë?

Zgjidhja?..SKANDALI............

--Citim--Pamvarësisht këtij skandali, ne do ecim përpara bashkarisht e do sajojmë e shkruajmë edhe mija e mija faqe të tjera..

Përshëndetje dhe respekt si gjithmonë i Nderuari Z. Metbala

----------


## Agim Metbala

> LAND SIKA,
> Tha ndër të tjerë:
> - Çështë kjo aferë?
> 
> Zgjidhja?..SKANDALI............
> 
> --Citim--Pamvarësisht këtij skandali, ne do ecim përpara bashkarisht e do sajojmë e shkruajmë edhe mija e mija faqe të tjera..
> 
> Përshëndetje dhe respekt si gjithmonë i Nderuari Z. Metbala


*Ju falenderohem për  përshëndetje, përkrahje e kontribut...
Sigurisht, do ecim përpara me hapat e përshpejtuar...*

*
PIKA, LIRA...
ILIR KAPA,
U përgjegj nga maraku -
Se është enë gjaku!

Zgjidhja?.........................*

----------


## K.i EPERM

PIKA, LIRA...
ILIR KAPA,
U përgjegj nga maraku -
Se është enë gjaku!

Zgjidhja?...KAPILARI...

Përshëndetje

----------


## Agim Metbala

*TAKT ANA...
Mua më tha Emre;
Se këtu kemi të bëjmë -
Me këngë korale solemne!

Zgjidhja?............................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*ERIK NITA,
ENAT KIRI,
TANI KERI...
Nuk shkojnë në lulishte -
Mbase punojnë në punishte!

Zgjidhja?................................*

----------


## Falco115

> *ERIK NITA,
> ENAT KIRI,
> TANI KERI...
> Nuk shkojnë në lulishte -
> Mbase punojnë në punishte!
> 
> Zgjidhja?................................*


KANTIERI !

----------

